# MacGyver



## Highlander II (Aug 18, 2002)

*MacGyver*


Where would we be without the man who could make anything from nothing - okay, well, almost nothing! 

Come on - admit it - how many of you bought a Swiss Army Knife (heretofore referred to simply as a SAK) b/c Mac had one? And we all know the million and one uses for duct tape!

Richard Dean Anderson and Dana Elcar were wonderful in their roles of MacGyver and Peter Thornton, respectively.

Then, there are the others - Jack Dalton, Penny Parker, the Coltons, the Bozers (sp? anyone know how they spell that?), Jenny, Lt. Kate Murphy, and everyone's favorite arch-nemesis - Murdoc!

So, duct tape some pieces of wood together (b/c we couldn't find the nails) and have a seat by the fire, dig out your SAK to sharpen a twig for staking marshmallows, toast a few and make s'mores while yakkin' about the MacGyver days!!


----------



## Krystal (Aug 18, 2002)

Love McGyver! RDA was awesome as him. 
Wow! so much time since I see this series. The only thing I remember about it, is that I totally was into it. 

Krystal


----------



## pamie (Aug 25, 2002)

I have never seen this but I would love to.
If anyone knows when or if its ever going to be on in the UK let me know!


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 27, 2002)

Don't know if it's gonna be aired across the pond --- 

we can't even seem to talk paramount into putting it on DVD -- 

However - read on a list that Lee David Zlotoff (the creator) is willing to reprise the series in some form --- think it's just 'talk' right now --- RDA hasn't said anything about it...


----------



## sarah2040 (Sep 10, 2002)

i've only seen the two MacGyver films but i would love to see the series, pity the BBC isn't showing them again!


----------



## pamie (Sep 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sarah2040 _
> *i've only seen the two MacGyver films but i would love to see the series, pity the BBC isn't showing them again! *



Yeah thats what I think..I wanna see it I do hope they will show it one day


----------



## keltikkitty (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Highlander II _
> *we can't even seem to talk paramount into putting it on DVD --
> 
> However - read on a list that Lee David Zlotoff (the creator) is willing to reprise the series in some form --- think it's just 'talk' right now --- RDA hasn't said anything about it... *



I think it would be wonderful if They put it on a DVD.  I'd Buy it.  

I think most people know that they've got another film in the works.  I don't think that RDA will be Macgyver though.  It is said he will have a cameo. 



> Come on - admit it - how many of you bought a Swiss Army Knife (heretofore referred to simply as a SAK) b/c Mac had one? And we all know the million and one uses for duct tape!



I haven't bought one.  Of course, I haven't found the perfect one either.  :blah: 

Duct Tape is like the force, it has a light side a dark side and it binds the universe together. nuff said!

keltikkitty:aliengray


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 7, 2002)

A couple months ago i was flicking thru channels waiting for Stargate to come on one Sunday, and i saw a guy i thought i recognized as i was flicking, so i turn back, and i went "OMG, is that RDA?! Dad, hey look, Jacks on TV!" He was like, 'what the hell are you on about?' but i'd never seen an ep/movie before or RDA as he was young! It was so weird  i ended up watching the movie by accident and missing half of stargate lol.

Another MacGuyver incident i had was in Spain, or Portugal, cant remember where, over summer and i was flicking again one night and i saw an ep, but it was in German so i had no idea what they were saying, but i watched it all the same (i'd had to go 3 weeks without any tv, so it was like heaven!)

xxx


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 8, 2002)

Do you remember any of the action? from the German Mac ep? I might be able to give you an ep title and maybe some more info -

And the movie -- hmmm - remember anything about that? RDA hasn't really done many movies ---


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 8, 2002)

Well in the foreign ep, as far as i could tell what was happenin, the guy who was in Hang Time as the coach had a boxing match, and i think RDA's kid sister was kidnapped by a bad man, and he had a black bodyguard or lacky, and they were the ones who kidnapped the girl.

A lot of the ep took place in a snowy place cos him and RDA had to go train for this big boxing match, and near the end, he had to decide whether to throw the match and get his daughter (?) back or whether to win it. 

I think this gist of the ep, but i think i did ok to say it wasnt in English 

And in the McGuyver movie, all i remember is a museum and an artifact was stolen. Oh i remember the movie started where RDA and an old guy were in some sort of tunnel and they nearly got stuck in this sand/water chamber, but miraculously they got out in time to not die.

xxx


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 9, 2002)

I think I know which ep that is -- Dent (the big boxing guy) was trying to get custody of his daughter (Ronnie) - who was something of a delinquent - and yeah - he was supposed to throw a fight - for the money - he was being paid off -- and Mac helped him train for the fight - the punching gizmo and the jump rope and all ---- (and the ep title has completely slipped my mind, btw!)



the movie - that's the "Lost Treasure of Atlantis" --- Mac and that archeaologist are looking for and find it ----- it's the better of the two MacGyver movies ---- "Trail to Doomsday" is the other - and it's awful --


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 9, 2002)

lol, well i've never seen the other movie, and now i feel kinda glad i havent 

I'm surprised i even remember enough to tell you about the ep/movie lol, but thanks for tha info 

xxx


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 11, 2002)

no problem -- 

if you remember any other snippets and you wanna know what they go to -- let me know --- I know most of the eps pretty well -- 

SAK - duct tape - quick wits - knowledge of chemistry and physics --> what more do you need??


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 12, 2002)

i have always wondered somethin, how many seasons did it have? Which years did it air?

xxx


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 15, 2002)

7 seasons -

and IIRC - it aired from 1985 to 1992 -

There's a website (that I don't have a link for handy) that has a list of all the orig airdates and such -


actually - if you hit www.tvtome.com - they have all that info --


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Oct 15, 2002)

Ooo, finally a Mac thread! I love the show but I haven't gotten to see nearly enough of the episodes.

I liked the one where it was MacGyver's birthday and he was remembering all of his past adventures.


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 16, 2002)

Um - can't remember the name of that ep - but it's in the middle somewhere -- 

all those ppl show up and they bring those gifts and he realizes that he almost died in most of those situations - and offers his resignation --- which he later tears up, then he asks for Scotch tape ----


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Oct 24, 2002)

Oh, I found this at Sci Fi.com

_WB Reviving MacGyver?

The WB Network has ordered a pilot for an update of the old MacGyver TV series, entitled Young MacGyver, according to The Hollywood Reporter. The Paramount Network Television show will be executive produced by Henry Winkler, Stephen Downing and John Rich, the trade paper reported.

Young MacGyver will center on the adventures of MacGyver's nephew, who is brought into the fold of Phoenix Foundation, a think tank dedicated to righting wrongs and defeating bad guys throughout the world, the trade paper reported. Sam Baum is writing the script and will serve as a supervising producer on the pilot. Casting is under way for the show's lead._


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 25, 2002)

See, here's where I'm seeing a problem -- as far as we all know, MacGyver had no siblings or others, so how can he have a nephew?

If they're gonna do this - they'd better come up w/ ONE HECK of a 'work-around' story to explain it -- some long-lost brother or sister that Mac never knew or something --- b/c Mac was like 8 when his father was killed in a car accident w/ his grandmother - his mother passed years later at Christmas - that doesn't mean she never had other relationships, but Mac never knew and never mentioned anything - so a 1/2 sibling is possible - 

All through the 7 years of the show, the only living relative we knew of was Grandpa Harry - 

So - they're gonna have to do some cannonical fixing to make this work ----


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Oct 25, 2002)

What if it was Mac's wife's relative? It would still make him MAc's nephew.


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 26, 2002)

Mac didn't have a wife - only a girlfriend w/ which he has a child - Sam - so - if you stretch a bit - yeah he could have a nephew of sorts --- 

They still need to work in some explanation and backstory for this to fly w/ the staunch, die-hard, canonical MacGyver fans -


----------



## Highlander II (Jun 18, 2003)

Think I'm gonna go home and drag out a tape or two of MacGyver episodes --- I miss him ----- 

and I'm in a weird MacGyver mood -- made a couple LJ icons w/ RDA in 'em the other night ---


----------



## angelle myst (Jun 18, 2003)

For anyone in the UK - Bravo is reshowing MacGyver weekdays at 3.30pm to be repeated at 7pm  i forgot to mention it here earlier sorry :rolly2:


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 11, 2003)

Coolness for the UK!!

In the US - TVLand airs it at midnight (I think) -- they're in the earlier ones now --- the stuff w/ Elyssa Davalos as Nikki Carpenter (tho she's played several ppl, she's hard to keep track of on that show!) --- I think the one I caught part of the other night was the one where he first meets her.

Funniest part --- to dial in to a network - Mac had to use one of those really old external modems that you stuff the phone handset into! totally funny!!


----------



## pamie (Jul 16, 2003)

I was home the other day having haken a day off and I watched a episode if this for the first time...it was very good...will try and watch more!


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 12, 2003)

You should! Who can resist Richard Dean Anderson w/ 'hockey hair'?? 


The show, while it does have it's cheesey moments, really is quite good --- 

And it might even make you think science is cool -- if you don't think so already --


----------



## FeedMeTV (Sep 4, 2004)

I found this and figured it would be a good place to put it. Click the link and go down to XXVI I love this clip!

http://www.kellys27.freeserve.co.uk/Fun/fun.html


----------



## Highlander II (Sep 4, 2004)

I've seen that - and gotta say - I don't recall being all that amused by it -- (course I coulda just been in a really bad mood) - 

The only 'MacGyver' reference (and can I just express my PEEVE at people spelling that wrong? MacGyver - no U darn it) I've ever liked on SG-1 was in the very first episode -- anything after that is just kinda - not funny.

*shrug*


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 27, 2004)

*plays MacGyver theme song on a continuous, never-ending loop*


LOOK-->

The First Season of MacGyver on DVD

release date: 25 January 2005 (2 days after RDA's b-day, btw!)

WOOOOOOT!!!!


*does big happy dance*


----------



## macshiri (Mar 12, 2005)

*new old fan*

hi to you all
i'm new here, but i think i'm the oldest if not the anciant fan of rda - i'm so happy to find  this forum


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

Yes another Thread resurrection . But we are getting a brand new Macguver TV series

How awesome is that?


----------



## Rodders (Aug 28, 2016)

I remember that my dad used to watch this. Didn't have much time for it, myself and thought it was pretty silly.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 28, 2016)

Rodders said:


> I remember that my dad used to watch this. Didn't have much time for it, myself and thought it was pretty silly.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 28, 2016)

Rodders said:


> I remember that my dad used to watch this. Didn't have much time for it, myself and thought it was pretty silly.



I Think it was Terry Nation that was the producer ?


----------



## Highlander II (Sep 2, 2016)

BAYLOR said:


> I Think it was Terry Nation that was the producer ?



Terry Nation only did production for some of the opening gambits.  He wasn't a full producer for the show as a whole.

The production company for MacGyver was Winkler/Rich - Henry Winkler and John Rich.  (Yes, *that* Henry Winkler.)


----------



## J Riff (Sep 2, 2016)

And of course I'm in one episode - as an alley bum, scrapping over a wine bottle with some others... we sat around most of two days... played shinny with Mac in the alley... no idea which episode or even what season.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 24, 2016)

Saw Episode 1 of the new series.  It wasn't bad.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 31, 2016)

Any more thoughts on the new series?


----------



## Droflet (Dec 31, 2016)

Yeah I have a thought. Struggled through one episode. It's crap.


----------



## tinkerdan (Dec 31, 2016)

This Mac is like some sort of wierd eye candy.
It will take a few episodes to really warm up to the whole concept.


----------



## The Bluestocking (Jan 6, 2017)

The new series is okay - mildly diverting. That's the best I can say about it.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm stupefied as to why they changed Mac into a child genius. 

I watched one episode and ended up happily talking to my other half all the way through. It was rubbish


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 6, 2017)

Narkalui said:


> I'm stupefied as to why they changed Mac into a child genius.
> 
> I watched one episode and ended up happily talking to my other half all the way through. It was rubbish



 Ive watched a few episodes  but find I just can't get into it.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 6, 2017)

Although better acted, the writing lacks the old punch.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 6, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Although better acted, the writing lacks the old punch.



It just doesn't have fun factor of the original.


----------



## Mr Orange (Aug 7, 2017)

yeah the new series is rubbish. they have turned it into just another cheap action show.

what they should have done is brought RDA back as a grizzled old MacGyver, still trying to do the same old stuff in the modern age.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2017)

Richard Dean Anderson and Dana Eclair, both terrific, helped make the original show work so well.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 7, 2017)

Well, it was a silly series.  I watched in disbelief as MacGyver built a battery to make a boat run, because its battery was dead.  He came to he boathouse in a 4x4.  If he couldn't escape in the truck, why not use the jumper cables and truck battery... oh what am I saying?  What fun  would there be in that! 

Anyway, mom loved it - and I see now hat its silliness was what gave it its charm!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> Well, it was a silly series.  I watched in disbelief as MacGyver built a battery to make a boat run, because its battery was dead.  He came to he boathouse in a 4x4.  If he couldn't escape in the truck, why not use the jumper cables and truck battery... oh what am I saying?  What fun  would there be in that!
> 
> Anyway, mom loved it - and I see now hat its silliness was what gave it its charm!



And thats why the old series was so much fun.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 7, 2017)

Yeah, that was the main attraction to MacGyver, using some bubble gum, a tin can, a used bog roll and a wire coat hanger to build a fully functioning nuclear reactor (with RDA giving commentary on how he's doing it - important!) and defeat the baddies. From the episode I watched it's completely missing from this new series. 

Plus the fact that they caste a twelve year old to play MacGyver. Not cool.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2017)

Narkalui said:


> Yeah, that was the main attraction to MacGyver, using some bubble gum, a tin can, a used bog roll and a wire coat hanger to build a fully functioning nuclear reactor (with RDA giving commentary on how he's doing it - important!) and defeat the baddies. From the episode I watched it's completely missing from this new series.
> 
> Plus the fact that they caste a twelve year old to play MacGyver. Not cool.



I used to watch the older series very avidly.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 7, 2017)

BAYLOR said:


> I used to watch the older series very avidly.



I used to watch it shaking my head.  I mean.. did he even _try_ the door first, to see if it was even locked??


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 7, 2017)

Another scene:  MacGyver tries to get on a cable car. 

1:  Gets on roof from a car going in opposite direction.
2:  Climbs over the back, passing an opening and onto the bottom of the cable car.
3:  Instead of going up the side, climbs to the front of the car before climbing inside!!

Eh.  Mom loved it.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 7, 2017)

Cathbad said:


> I used to watch it shaking my head.  I mean.. did he even _try_ the door first, to see if it was even locked??



Still enjoyed it.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 7, 2017)

I was a kid so none of those details bothered me. 

Once during the A Team, according to my Mum, I got so excited during the first fight that I fell asleep and missed the rest of the episode. Then cried when I woke up as the closing credits rolled.


----------

